# Atlanta Regional AAAC Meeting



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Since I got some hints to do this from Alan, I have decided to begin planning an Atlanta meeting for our Southeast members. I know we have some members in Birmingham, South Carolina, Tennessee and Florida and certainly everyone is welcome to meet the local crew in Atlanta.

I would like to get some information from the local members in Atlanta and the surrounding areas/states:

1. Do you think a Regional Meeting is a good idea?

2. What events would you ideally like to see? 

I was thinking about reaching out to Edgar Pomeroy and see if he wants to give us a tour or provide some comments on bespoke clothing...Maybe we can time this around some sales or MTM events in Atlanta as well. We have some good events at Neimans in October.

3. Would October or November be a good time? 

Let me know your thoughts...thanks!


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm interested. Atlanta is about 3 hours from me.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks GMF. We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Thanks GMF. We look forward to meeting you.


Just let me know when and where and I'll try to make it.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm somewhat interested, although as a novice I wouldn't be able to dress like the rest of you would. I guess it would be a good learning experience


----------



## paeday (Jul 29, 2006)

That sounds like a wonderful idea. My schedule is a little unpredicatble but I would love to join in.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brilliant idea!

I'm in as long as the date works out. Friday or Saturday would be preferable, Sundays would be out for me.

Thanks for carrying the water on this one, AF.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Fridays are tough for me so I will try for a Saturday.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Would love to attend (though, depending on my daughter's college cross country/winter track schedule some Saturdays are going to be more do-able than others.)


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I have reached out to a prominent store and they are actually considering maybe doing a luncheon and artisan's presentation to share some clothing knowledge. I have to get a couple of approvals from the store managers but I should know something by the end of next week. I believe if this happens it may put us around late October.

The presentation may include discussion of trends and craftsmanship. If you have any specific topics of interest then let me know.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I would love to come as well, especially since my parents live in Atlanta. I would also like to note that any Atlantans (and other southerners) are welcomed to attend our Birmingham get together that we are planning for the end of September (there is already an older thread on this)


----------



## Yusaf (Jul 26, 2006)

*Count me in*

I'm in (most likely for a Saturday). Let's keep it simple and sweet this first time since it'll be a meeting ground for all of us. I've never done something like this before but it sounds interesting. What costs are we talking about here? Will we be shuttling from store to store? October sounds good.

Yusaf


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I think for this event, everybody must pay their own costs although some of the events may be free. I have to see what happens. Transportation into the city and going to any locations must be borne by the members; we don't have a budget for the day obviously.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Lee, of course count me in...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm working with a prominent retailer on a nice event. Please stay tuned...details to follow.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Please count me in, subject to future conflicts. 

Thanks,


----------



## nightowl6261 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Why Not*

Where do I apply, maybe I can meet ANDY, anyone remeber me?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

nightowl6261 said:


> Where do I apply, maybe I can meet ANDY, anyone remeber me?


Good to see you! (and of course we remember...nobody else could ever get me to wake up early in the morning, rapidly clicking refresh on the benniesshoes website hoping to beat Andrew Portnoy to a pair or two of Stuart's Choice GMP :icon_smile_big

I'm also looking forward to the event.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Any movement on this or did I miss it? I'd love to meet you all.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Count me in, maybe we can trap A. Squire in a bag and ship him to Mongolia, I know someone at UPS. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

*Calling Artisan Fan*

This is the Atlanta group at last count:

Artisan fan
GMF
Chris Rimby
Paeday
AlanC
PITAronin
Tripreed
Yusaf
Whnay.
Tom72
Nightowl6261
Nerdykarim
OlsSkoolFrat
Queueball

Anyone else? Who is taking the lead? Artisan Fan??


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Depending on time and day, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

Depending on the day, I may be able to attend.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I would be interested in attending as well.

JBryanB


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

I might come just to see Whnay and SGladwell at the same table!


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Jill said:


> I might come just to see Whnay and SGladwell at the same table!


I'll bring my friends....


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Why exactly, Bill, do you feel the need to turn a proposed gathering of alleged gentlemen with the sartorial bug into some kind of gang war? Do you really think listening to some motley assortment of violent thugs is going to make me think that yes, race wars and crusades are all hunky-dory?

It just makes you seem small. And I don't just mean in stature and build.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

It was a joke SG, for God's sake loosen up man...


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Atlanta!!!!!!!!!!*

Hotlanta!!!!

All I want from Santa, is that girl from Atlanta!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Never noticed this thread before today. I would like to attend and I am sure Comolli would too.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd be intersted in attending, although I'm a true newbie.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would be interested


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did anything happen with this?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Will there be cocktails?*

This seems to have died out in March. If not, let me know when and where.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

agnash said:


> This seems to have died out in March. If not, let me know when and where.


Indeed. I find it kind of hard to believe that it did die like that. I would think that with the number of members that are in Atlanta, not to mention surrounding areas, it would be fairly easy to organize something.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

*Revive the Atlanta Regional Thread!!*

OK guys (and gals if there are any - all are welcome), I'm going to take it upon myself to plan this event. I have no idea how to do it but here goes...

Assumptions:
1. We should plan for after the first of the year so as to let everyone enjoy their holiday season.

2. We should have it somewhere in the city as it is a central place

3. We should have it at a place that serves adult beverages (any suggestions here would be greatly appreciated)

4. We should have it on a Thursday night so everyone still has their weekends for their families/other plans

5. We should try to get other non-Atlanta members to come, maybe they are travelling here, maybe they just want to come meet some fellow AAACers

Let me know your thoughts. I'm happy to coordinate.

Alex


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I would definitely be interested, but I think a Saturday would be better, so that the out of town members, including myself, could attend.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

I can usually make whatever everyone else wants work, datewise.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

jbryanb said:


> I would definitely be interested, but I think a Saturday would be better, so that the out of town members, including myself, could attend.


Yes, you're right. OK, Let's find a Saturday night that works.

HEY ATLANTA GUYS - Chime in on what works!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

queueball said:


> Yes, you're right. OK, Let's find a Saturday night that works.
> 
> HEY ATLANTA GUYS - Chime in on what works!


Any date really works for me. I don't have a car, so I prefer something MARTA-accessible.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd be good any Saturday in January, but only the 2nd and the 23rd in Feb.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Perhaps something in Buckhead? Lots of great bars and restaurants, as well as great clothing stores such as Guffey's and Filene's, and MARTA accessible.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

jbryanb said:


> I would definitely be interested, but I think a Saturday would be better, so that the out of town members, including myself, could attend.


That does sound like the most practical idea. Unfortunately my visits to the area tend to fall during the work week. In the event you all want to convene a get together of some sort during the week, please advise. I'm usually in my Marietta office the second and fourth weeks of every month, usually Tuesday through Thursday and have just enough navigational knowledge to get from Marietta to Bucktown.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

jbryanb said:


> Perhaps something in Buckhead?


How about Dantana's? Food, drink, and a great (albeit overpriced) cigar lounge.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

I discusssed the fora with Sid Mashburn during my last visit there. I mentioned to him that there were quite a number of us in Atlanta and a few had talked about a get-together sometime soon. For obvious reasons he would like to get to know more of us and offered to host the event at his shop. He also said that there was a nearby place that could cater the event. 
It is a good location.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

KenCPollock said:


> I discusssed the fora with Sid Mashburn during my last visit there. I mentioned to him that there were quite a number of us in Atlanta and a few had talked about a get-together sometime soon. For obvious reasons he would like to get to know more of us and offered to host the event at his shop. He also said that there was a nearby place that could cater the event.
> It is a good location.


Any word on the status of this? I'm going to be with Sid on Saturday.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Talked to Sid again. He closes at 7:30 on Saturdays-that may be a good time to start the party. He can do it any time and can provide beer, cheese and nuts. 
I just got a case of a good Australian red wine (rated 90 in Wine Spectator) and could provide 3-4 bottes of it. Maybe someone else can provide some white wine, etc. 
AlanC indicated he and some other B'ham guys might want to come. He is in India for another 2 weeks or so. 
Anyone want to propose a date? What about January 26?


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

January 26th would work for me.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Should work for me as well. I'll bring a bottle of white.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

I could probably swing it. 

I'll bring a bottle of the hard stuff.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

I will see Sid today and give him this thread. Will discuss arranging for plates, napkins, glassswear, etc. This thread is not being widely read. How do we get the word out to the other guys? Does anyone have or can get a list of Ga. members?


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

KenCPollock said:


> I will see Sid today and give him this thread. Will discuss arranging for plates, napkins, glassswear, etc. This thread is not being widely read. How do we get the word out to the other guys? Does anyone have or can get a list of Ga. members?


To start, I'll post it on SF.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

whnay. said:


> To start, I'll post it on SF.


SF also has a regional usergroup for members located in the Southeast. I'm not quite sure how to use it, but we could send all of those users a message about the event.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> SF also has a regional usergroup for members located in the Southeast. I'm not quite sure how to use it, but we could send all of those users a message about the event.


Why don't you try to figure it out for us and just link the thread I just started on SF?

Thanks.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

whnay. said:


> Why don't you try to figure it out for us and just link the thread I just started on SF?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, I can take care of that this evening.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> Sure, I can take care of that this evening.


Good deal...thanks.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Will there be some sort of notification for those of us not on StyleForum?


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

wgb said:


> Will there be some sort of notification for those of us not on StyleForum?


Yes Ken or I will post it here. Just check this thread every so often.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Just getting back into things after the holidays. Seems like we have some good momentum. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out. The 26th works well for me.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Just spoke to Sid. 
We are definitely on at his place for January 26th, but have adjusted the time slightly-6:30 pm to 9:30 pm. 
Sid asks that you call him (at 404-350-7135) by the 24th at noon to give your name and say how many are coming with you (SOs, spouses and friends are welcome) so he can make plans for the right amount of beverages and snacks. 
For those of you who have not seen the shop, you will be astonished at his taste and the level of quality of his goods. More good news-his end of season sale will be on then; nearly everything except shirts and shoes.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make it on the 26th, but I'll have to come to the next one 

I still haven't been by Sid's store, though...I need to check it out.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

whnay. said:


> Yes Ken or I will post it here. Just check this thread every so often.


I'm on StyleForum, but I can't find the thread. Link?


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Liberty Ship said:


> I'm on StyleForum, but I can't find the thread. Link?


https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=53533&highlight=sid+mashburn


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder that this is happening tomorrow Saturday Jan. 26 at 6:30 pm.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend -- family commitments this evening. However, I plan to visit the store today just to scope it out and give my regrets.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

So, folks, how's it go?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

How did it go? Will it happen again, and if so where?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mannix said:


> How did it go? Will it happen again, and if so where?


I recall there was another thread about another event taking place in the fall. I don't recall the details, but I couldn't get to that one because of scheduling conflicts.


----------



## JuanSebastian (Nov 4, 2008)

*Meeting IN ATL*

Live & work In ATL. Looking forward to meeting local members.
Juan


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

In case anyone is near Athens, a few of us are meeting up for a beer at Trappeze on Feburary 27th. All are invited.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn! I missed it! If you gentlemen decided to get together again in ATL, count me in.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Those of us who live in Atlanta really need to do something with this thread... it's for an event that may or may not have taken place in late January, 2008.


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Atlanta and Southeast Ask Andy Readers,
I would like to meet up at one of these get-togethers. 

Has this event ever actually occurred in the last 2 years?

I would like to see a Saturday lunch event. This could be a chance for some good conversation and comparing notes on custom clothing in Atlanta.

Ed Hill,
Atlanta


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

For some reason my sense is that these things get proposed and then die on the vine due to an inability to settle on a 'good' date/location. The last Atlanta get-together I recall actually being held was the 2008 function at Sid Mashburn's store (good food/drink and I got to put faces to such luminaries as whnay, artisan fan, ken pollock, liberty ship, etc.) Hope springs eternal that the Atlantans will be able to manage another one of these events sometime soon.


----------

